# HELP !! Is anyone using magnets to relieve pain?



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi.Has anyone ever tried magnets for helping to relieve some of the pain and discomfort from the Fibromyalgia or for anything else?I just found an ad in the Sunday paper to order a Magnetic mattress pad and a magnetic pillow pad, and was wondering if it's worth a try. A couple of weeks ago, while using the trreadmill, I tuned into a morning talk show, but I don't know which one it was. I had never watched it before, so I wasn'r familiar with it at all.  There are four women who host it. It's on one of the major networks. Anyway, there was a guest that day that wrote a book about magnetic therapy. I could just bash myself for not writing her name down. Her first name was Rhonda, I think. She said she was very skeptical of using magnets, until she and some of her friends, etc. started using them as an experiment and realized that they were getting results.I would appreciate any feed back anyone may have on this. I have such a hard time sleeping. I can't stay in any one position for very long or I'm really hurting. Guess I'm getting desperate for some relief, even if it's only a little. The muscles are so hard and they burn so it feels like there is a fire smoldering in them.Thanks for your input. I appreciate it.Karen


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2001)

Karen, I'm so sorry that your muscles are bothering you so much. I'm afraid I never went the magnetic way. Hopefully, someone can answer you. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. Lynne


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi karen,my mom has magnetic insoles.she says she likes them.when she was 70,she could walk circles around me,so how much is placebo effect i dont know.best wishes to you.denny


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Karen:I caught the tail end of the show too. I think it was The View. My husband's cousin sells the magnets and swears by them. She has arthritis and could bearly move until she started using the magnetic foot pads and back pad. I think it would be worth a try. Anything to help with the pain. Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2001)

Hey Feisty girl! I use magnet therapy and really like it. I have 2 credit card sized magnets that I literally stick on my shoulder trigger points. They work wonders. Those are from Nikken. My daughter uses hers for period cramps. She gets them bad, but when she sticks on her magnet, just below her belly button, voila! the cramps go away. I also have the insoles from Nikken, they help my circulation. I tried a neckband from HoMedics(sp?), which I purchased at WalMart, it works, but isn't as strong as the Nikken magnets. If you can find a Nikken distributor, you can try them for free, no obligation. I'm a believer!!







DeeDee


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Lynne, Denny, Lena, and Dee Dee, You guys are wonderful! Thanks so much. Lena just e-mailed me, too and told me to go to the Nikken website. I'll check it out and let you guys know what I find out.Thanks for responding.Denny----how are you? Haven't seen you posting much lately. Are you okay?Dee Dee----How is your back pain? Gosh, hope you've found some relief. I needed 5 appointments with a Chiro. a couple of weeks ago. My neck and back were so bad. She really did some major "cracking". I've gone for several therapeutic massages, too. It's somewhat better now, I guess it's as good as it's going to get and that isn't too good!! Fibro---the name of the game. AARRGGHHH.Karen


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

im ok karen,just.im trying to balance out my meds,they just doubled in price.the "energy crisis"here in CA.gas is going up,i cant afford all of it.i think what So.Cal.edison is doing is extortion.anyway,thanks for asking.seeya round.denny


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Denny, I hear ya! Gas prices around here have almost tripled from last year. Everyone's talking about it and trying to find ways to cope with the increase. Makes a person spit fire, that's for sure. Just when you think you've got your household budget figured out, something like this happens and it hurts everyone. I really feel for anyone on a tight budget. And prescriptions are exorbitant too. How in the world do they think we are going to be able to keep shelling out so the drug companies can keep raking it in?! Something has got to be done soon to take away some of the drug companies "power" to set their own prices. It's highway robbery as far as I'm concerned.Take care and I hope you can "balance" things out okay. Did your Doc increase your Neurontin?Karen


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Well, sorry, a negative comment here.







A couple months ago, we ordered a super-duper magnetic mattress pad for mucho bucks -- anything, my husband said, to try to help me. I was so excited about trying it. If nothing else, I thought my sleep would improve. My husband was quite happy with the mattress pad...said it helped his back. However, I tried it for 3 weeks and, during those 3 weeks, my sleep got much worse. I asked my [former] nutritionist about it, and he told me to ditch the mattress pad -- that, it would appear, my nervous system is so easily stimulated that I don't need anything else such as super magnets speeding up my system any further. I stopped using the mattress pad, and my sleep improved (well, back to my normal, which I decided isn't always so bad).I wish there were better studies about magnets. I think the theory shows a lot of promise -- though, for the right people, not for everyone, not if you're system's already in overdrive much of the time.Perhaps you could order some magnet products -- as long as there is a full-return policy?[This message has been edited by HipJan (edited 02-06-2001).]


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks HipJan!As with everything, somethings will work for some and not for others. It's interesting how you were stimulated and your husband slept better! Are you a hyper person? So is my hubbie. He does not know how to relax. Has to be on the go all the time. I love the quiet and just curling up with a good book. I can do that for hours!! Thanks for your input. I appreciate any and all comments regarding the magnets. According to DeeDee's posts, apparently there are some magnets out there that are "stronger" than others. I need to understand that a little more and I want to find out what "strength" I should be looking for.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

feisty -- then your name doesn't fit you!







no, I'm not especially hyperactive, though at times I can get a little wound up, I hear. generally, I am quite laid back and quiet. but, we (the former nutritionist and I) think my nerves may have gotten out of kilter.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

HipJan,A friend of mine about 15 years ago gave me the nickname of Feisty because I started "fighting back" if you know what I mean. I got so tired of listening to Doctors, and other people telling me I needed to learn to relax because that was the only way I was going to get rid of the pain and the headaches, etc. I finally said I had listened to and taken about all the #### I could and I started speaking up and speaking out. Even to my hubbie, which didn't go over so good!!! He interprets fiesty to mean "fighting" and I interpret it as energy and "go-power", if you know what I mean. He says I'm a hyper person. I'm not hyper, but I am a nervous person and to calm my nerves or when I am mad and need to "simmer", I'll get busy and clean or work in the landscaping or take a walk or something like that. It helps me sort things out.How are you?I'm trying to find out more info on Magnets for pain relief. Everything I've search and people I've heard from, the majority recommend Nikken Magnets. So, right now I'm trying to locate a person who sells them to get more info, etc.I send my best to you and everyone on this Board.I have decided to try some housecleaning jobs to subsidize our income. I've placed an ad in the paper and I'm beginning to get phone calls, so I may not be able to get to the Board as often as I would like. But, every chance I get, I will check in.Take care everyone!!Karen


----------

